# ucla to ucsd



## CaliBiker (Sep 7, 2004)

Hi.

If i was driving from ucla to ucsd what time should i leave ucla campus on a weekday to get to the ucsd med center by 7:30 AM. thnx. happy riding


----------



## mickey-mac (Sep 2, 2000)

I'd leave by 5:00-5:15. That time of morning, traffic should be light on the 405 in LA County, but you'll probably hit some in OC. Good luck.


----------



## CaliBiker (Sep 7, 2004)

*Thank you*



mickey-mac said:


> I'd leave by 5:00-5:15. That time of morning, traffic should be light on the 405 in LA County, but you'll probably hit some in OC. Good luck.



thanks alot


----------



## fantom1 (Aug 3, 2004)

On a weekday? I'd say more like 4:00-4:30. Traffic through OC and the Carlsbad/Del Mar areas of SD is horrendous with everyone going downtown at those hours for work.


----------



## CaliBiker (Sep 7, 2004)

fantom1 said:


> On a weekday? I'd say more like 4:00-4:30. Traffic through OC and the Carlsbad/Del Mar areas of SD is horrendous with everyone going downtown at those hours for work.



Would the traffic be bad for going southbound? I'm assuming you are talking about ppl going up to downtown LA so they'd probably be on the north right?


----------



## fantom1 (Aug 3, 2004)

Nope, downtown SD


----------

